# 20" jeep srt8 wheels



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

Wondering if they would work









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-J...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## jh1867 (Mar 17, 2011)

*20" SRT wheels*

I sure hope!!! They would look killer. I would like to know.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Funny you posted these, I've been eyeing the polished ones and the silver ones. They have a 34.75 offset on the 20X9 and a 50 offset on the 20X10's I think. You can get them staggered on the Jeeps. The nice thing about the repopped rims is they dont have SRT8 cast into the spoke. You can find them fairly cheap on ebay. They would look bangin on the ROU-TANG CLAN. I've been thinking of how I can try a set out. 

If you look in the chart on this guys auction it lists the 2008 T&C and DGC!!!!!! I want a guarentee they fit or a return policy, I also don't want them out past the wheel well lip. I see the kids around me with jettas with the rims an inch past the wheel wells and too narrow of a tire and the lip of the rim is about 3/8" away from the sidewall, I just don't get it?????

EDIT* I just hopped on Tirerack and brought up a 2010 Jeep Grand Cherokee and a 2010 Routan both have the KMC Slides and Rockstars listed with the same offsets, sooooooo, I'd assume that those would fit because the repops will fit the 2010 JGC. Just an assumption.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee so i can shed some light here. 

Fronts would fit all around, rear would be really tight because of the width. On ebay, you can buy them in a 20x8 and a 20x9 all around, those would be fine. The OEM ones are ALCOA FORGED, so they are much lighter, and stronger. 

I considered trying these, but was a little leary it will stick out passed the fenderlip, and without lowering, that looks like ass (IMO)


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*The price is right?*

I'm not familiar with the word "repop". Does repop=knockoff? I'm just about ready to buy wheels for my Norge Routan, and was concerned about correct offset. Anyone know what the actual offset is on the stock 17" wheel? Is "ET" another word for backspacing? Also what is the price on those Jeep wheels? Lot of questions, I know, but I want to do it right.

Yeah, I got the price on the srt8 wheels ($175 ea. good deal). Also pretty close to baggin' and slammin' the ol' Route. Can't wait. Thanks for posting the DGC and CTC Airbag kit.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Repop=Reproduction not OEM

Stock offset should be 40mm cast into inside of wheel somewhere


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Repop=Reproduction not OEM
> 
> Stock offset should be 40mm cast into inside of wheel somewhere


 It's on the spoke on the inside of the wheel.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've read this thread with great interest as I am ready to get my wheel adaptors for my Chrysler Pacifica wheels, and have done alot of homework. If you have a wheel with an offset greater than 40, you_* may*_ need an adaptor because the wheel won't clear the brake caliper. My wheel has an offset of 51, so I definitely have to get an adaptor. The minimum width of an adaptor is 17-18 mm, so your wheel's width is definitely going to be an issue the larger in width you go.

With the 9" wheel, with its offset of 34.75mm (meaning the wheel is going to sit closer to the outside of the fender), the wheel is going to sit 37 mm further out than the stock wheel, which means it will definitely be too wide up front. It will protrude almost 3/4" past the fender (17.95mm)

(The math: 9" wheel - 6.5" stock wheel = 2.5". Divide by 2 (half further in, half further out, based upon the 40mm offset) = 1.25" (31.75mm) Add 31.75mm + 5.25mm (offset less than 40mm stock) = 37mm)

Take a look at the front wheel:












You have 3/4" (19 mm) to play with before you go past the edge of the fender. Way less than the 37mm you will need.

The rear tire sits 1.25" (31.75mm) in from the fender, so even there this wheel won't work.











Depending upon the offset of the 8" wide wheel, it _might_ fit, but the offset is critical.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Does fit... on the dodge caravan*

(20x9) SRT8 replicas on 2011 Grand Caravan.

See pics...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Spill the beans bro on the details. Whose wheel, whats the rubber size etc.... Man that looks great, and I'm not a fan of the "Murdered Out" look, but it looks damn good. I've been eyeing the polished ones or the silver ones.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

These are gloss black replicas, I got them used through craigslist. So no selection of colors there, it was what it was, but the price was great. I do prefer the gunmetal or polished ones myself.

They are a bit heavier than the factory 16", I"d say a few pounds more... Could not find the bathroom scale to be certain what the difference is. 


I researched as far as offset, hub center,... the Jeep is the same as the dodge caravan.

Tires are 255-45-20, they do sit about 1" taller than the factory 16" that was on ( i put both wheels side by side to compare). 
By this, it raises the van by ~ 1/2". They do not rub anywhere, even with the van loaded up heavy, as you can see by the pic below they are right on the edge of the front fender. 
Front wheels clear fender liners no problem in any direction, no problems with the struts, definitely no problem with the brake calipers!:laugh: 

Once these wear out, I will go down to a 40 series, which will be exactly the same overall height as the factory 16".

Driving impressions, stability, specially cross wind... it is way better. :thumbup:
Ride is not any harsher than the factory rims/tires, I am surprised.
Accelerating and stopping feels the same, could not feel difference in these, I was a bit concerned about the mass of these and the slight larger circumference.

All in all, I am pretty happy.











http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff105/alsogamo/DSCN0380.jpg


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*2011?*

Thanks for showing us the wheels. We've all talked about wheels for our Routans for some time. Glad to see someone did it and shared. Van looks terrific. It looks black, or is the color of the van blackberry? How's the 3.6L?


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Yes the van in blackberry, blueish in the sunshine.
The 3.6 engine is good, if you step on it, wakes up fast, it is a high revving engine. (unlike the 3.3 in the old 2003 caravan that I still have too)

The 3.6 is powerful, but mated to the 6 speed tranny, that tends to shift rushed into the 6th gear early, I guess for the sake of fuel economy, makes the van feel sluggish, so step on gas a tiny bit and it down shifts, therefore always hunting gears. It is ANNOYING.:sly: 

Frankly not too happy with this tranny (my only complaint on this vehicle). I drive it in manual mode while on highways/interstates, anything above 50mph is "manual" mode for me, as I can hold gears that way.

I also have a 2007 VW Rabbit mkV with too a 6 speed auto, it behaves much the same way. 

I cant imagine a 7 or 8 speed auto tranny with the constant shifting. :screwy:
For these modern powerful engines that have a good rev range, I do not see the point as far as driving dynamics..... I think it is more for marketing bragging, I suppose for fuel economy too?? 

cheers :beer:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Eco button*

I have read where others have complained of the same thing about the transmission shift points on the '11s. My '10 SE 6-spd works really well and doesn't have that problem. If the trans is set up for economy already, how does pushing the eco button change the vehicle? Love the blackberry color. My last van was that color. Looked great when clean, but showed dirt too easy. Our white van can go a long time between washes and still look good. Sorry to get off topic, but was curious about the eco button.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Eco mode skips gears supposedly. And I too have read complaints about the pentastar coupled to the 6 speed.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*20" Viper wheels for Jeep*

A company called Factory Reproduction Wheels makes a Viper style wheel for SRT8 Jeeps. They're the ones that offer the 20" and 22" repop SRT8 wheels for Jeeps. Here's the info:

http://factoryreproductions.com/factory/pc/Dodge-Viper-Black-c123.htm


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Those wheels are most definately sick and very tempting...!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*VW Wheels for 2012*

Here's a blurb from another thread:

Routan S: No changes

Routan SE: 17” Mervin alloy wheels, Electronic Vehicle Information Center

Routan SEL: keyless access w/push-button start, rainsensing windshield wipers, 17” Rota alloy wheels

Routan SEL Premium: Lane Change Assist & Rear Cross-traffic Alert 


Looks like there might be a couple of new wheel choices from the '12 Routan.

Also, I spoke with the people who make the reproduction Jeep SRT-8 wheels about a 17" or an 18" wheel for the Routan, and they have no plans to make that type of wheel for the Routan any time soon.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Factory Reproductions responds*

Here's an email from the factory: Each wheel we manufacture requires an minimum of $100,000.00 before we sell
1 wheel. We have looked at the Chrysler/VW minivan market and do not there
is enough volume to justify the investment.
Doug Heideman
Factory Reproductions Inc
13353 Benson Avenue
Chino CA 91710
800-824-2676
Fax 909-590-5820
Cell 909-208-8936


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Tire Rack Jeep Commander Wheel*

Here's another wheel that should fit: http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand

This 18"x 8" wheel is probably a better choice than the 20x9 Jeep SRT-8 wheel, as the 9" width makes the wheel stick out too far.


----------



## Hardee-Ardee (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey guys i have a 2010 grand caravan with 19x7 offset is 40 tire size is 225/55/19


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Well, SRT8 jeep 20x10 do not fit in the front or rear. The front hits the struts. The rear fits but any tire other than a rubber band would run just about everywhere inside the wheel well.

Looks like 20x9 is the only option unless you want to use spacers.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

*rub


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I won this auction on eBay for 20" 2013 Dodge Durango Wheels, new car takeoffs. They are 8" wide.










What size tires would you recommend putting on these?
The factory ones are 225/65R17 with 6.5" rim width.

If I go with 245/45R20, the overall wheel diameter (728 mm) would remain unchanged.
If I go with 255/50R20, the overall wheel diameter is going to be 763mm, which means an increase of 17.55 mm (11/16") on each side of the wheel.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Computor error?*

Keep in mind that the larger diameter tire is going to affect the reading of the wheel rpm, and possibly affect the computor (and the speed readout). It would be good to hear from others that have larger diameter tires on their vans. My guess is that the error would not be significant enough to not upgrade.

PS.... cool looking wheels.... please post pictures when you are done.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Typically your cool if your with in 3%, but between the two tire sizes you listed your 8.4% too slow with the larger tire, so when your doing 65 MPH you speedo will read 60. The 245 is the correct tire to get, it mimicks the stock tire the closest. Anxious to see how it looks.

Here you can plug all your info in here and get it all figured out 

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

My Durango rims arrived yesterday.



















I don't have the tires yet, but I tried the rim on the front hub. The rim sat properly, bolt pattern matches and no spacer was needed. Clearance between the brake caliper and the rim was about 3 mm (brake pads are new).

I am thinking of getting a set of 245/50R20, so to make the wheels a little bigger than stock.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good! Does the VW center cap fit? I had to trim mine down with a dremel to fit the 19" Dodge Journey wheels.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Going to join the 20" wheel club finally... got a set off eBay of 20" factory Dodge Durango 2011-13 wheels.

Stuck on tire size, as I don't want to render the spare tire useless if the differences are too big, but I do want a larger diameter for more sidewall.

Any thoughts on how big I can go and still use the spare? 245/50/20?


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I run those 245/50R20 http://simpletire.com/yokohama-p245-50r20-00249-tires and they have been excellent so far.

The spare tire is useless anyway, for two reasons:
1) it is a donut
2) it is so difficult to get to, takes 10 minutes of spinning the wrench, so unless you're in the middle of nowhere I think it's easier to limp @ 5 mph to the nearest tire shop on a blown tire.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, good points. I also have AAA towing.

Are the wheels hub centric or should I get hub centric rings. I don't recall the hub bores of Dodge Durangos 2011-2013.

Also, how did you get the center caps to fit.



Artem said:


> I run those 245/50R20 http://simpletire.com/yokohama-p245-50r20-00249-tires and they have been excellent so far.
> 
> The spare tire is useless anyway, for two reasons:
> 1) it is a donut
> 2) it is so difficult to get to, takes 10 minutes of spinning the wrench, so unless you're in the middle of nowhere I think it's easier to limp @ 5 mph to the nearest tire shop on a blown tire.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure about hub centricness.. I had to use a shop to swap the wheels, due to TPMS sensors needed to be swapped as well. The center caps I just ground off a little bit (like 1mm each side) and they snapped in perfectly.
I have another thread with my wheels here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6010055-20-quot-wheels-(pics) and also in my other topic where I sell it (see Routan for sale)


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Did you use the OEM lug nuts?



Artem said:


> Not sure about hub centricness.. I had to use a shop to swap the wheels, due to TPMS sensors needed to be swapped as well. The center caps I just ground off a little bit (like 1mm each side) and they snapped in perfectly.
> I have another thread with my wheels here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6010055-20-quot-wheels-(pics) and also in my other topic where I sell it (see Routan for sale)


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Chedman13 said:


> Did you use the OEM lug nuts?


Yes.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

In case you don't want to dremel new OEM center caps for Dodge wheels, you can get aftermarket ones on eBay.

Search for one that have these dimensions. Perfect fit overall, but note the center snaps in a little loose, but the metal emblem keeps it in place (no movement, these are two piece center caps on eBay).

- The outer diameter of the cap is 60 mm

- Fits rims with a 55 to 55.5 mm Rim Hole

- The distance between the clips is 55.5 mm

- Depth of the clip holder 7mm


----------

